# Recommendations for good commercialista in Italy



## katieburg (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi there, I'm a US expat looking for a good commercialista that has experience with American clients. Any recommendations? I live in the north of Italy, but I am searching nationwide as I'm assuming that most accountants can do everything online. Also, can anyone give me a ballpark figure of what I can expect to pay?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the issues is going to be the fact your you, as a US "person", owning a foreign business. Depending on the details, it can complicate your US tax situation by quite a bit.

My recommendation would be to find a good Italian accountant, and someone separate to handle the US tax side of your business/situation. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

